# AMR Victorville



## socalemt123 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm looking for some insight and info about AMR Victorville as I have an interview coming up. Is there a skills test, lift test or just a verbal interview? Thanks in advance


----------



## Danno (Apr 8, 2012)

Good luck. I made a post a few days ago asking the same but haven't been able to find any info. When is your interview?


----------



## Chimpie (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I'm really glad to have you part of the EMTLife community and posting in the forums, but wouldn't you ask these types of questions at the time you set up your interview?


----------



## socalemt123 (Apr 8, 2012)

Danno: My interview is on Wednesday. I applied for 8 different AMR divisions June of last year and this is the first one I've heard from. 

Chimpie: I did ask the HR person who called me. She said every division is different across San Bernardino and Riverside counties in regards to skills tests, lift test, panel interviews and such. I was just hoping someone else who has gone through the process recently could provide some info on there experience so I felt a little more prepared and knew how they go about there hiring process.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly as SoCal said. Every division of AMR for RivCo and San Bern set up their interview process differently. Some have a skills test and others don't. Some divisions will have you do 2 interviews and/or group interviews.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 12, 2012)

I have an interview here tomorrow. Pretty excited.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 12, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I have an interview here tomorrow. Pretty excited.



GL! Very competitive division since they are small and don't hire too often. Maybe pick up one or two when they do. I was thinking of transferring there but ehh I love it where I am at.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 12, 2012)

It really sucks that they won't work around my school schedule for orientation.


----------



## TRSpeed (Sep 12, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> It really sucks that they won't work around my school schedule for orientation.



Yup. That's all divisions.


----------



## logicalharm (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone have information on their orientation process; upcoming dates, times, process, etc.?


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 26, 2012)

Does anyone have information on their orientation process; upcoming dates, times, process, etc.?

Once hired, orientation is 2 weeks full time (0800-1700 Mon-Fri). They won't allow you to miss a day either. They do orientations every 2 weeks, rotating between Riverside and Rancho. After orientation, you'll start FTO time (also full time) which is different between divisions. As HR told me, you basically need to be available full time for up to 6 weeks. I spent over a year on the waiting list trying to get an interview and get hired, but there's a few people I know who have only waited 3 months. 

Good Luck


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 26, 2012)

I got called and told that I did good on my interview and I'm on a waitlist for orientation. I told the interviewer I was in Paramedic school for 2 more months and he said they'll be hiring again then.


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah I think they only take 20-25 people per orientation. The orientations are for all divisions (Rancho, Redlands, VV, Hemet, Palm Springs, Riverside). They won't work around other jobs or school schedules during orientation which sucks for some people who have second jobs or are in medic school. Many people had to wait after orientation to even get assigned an FTO because they don't have enough FTO's for the amount of people they've hired. While waiting for orientation, my only advice would be to learn the area you'll be working in, major cross streets, all hospitals and what they specialize in. I went and bought a mapbook for san bernardino/riverside counties (Barnes & Noble) and that really helped me pass the mapping test you have to get an 80% on before they'll give you ALS shifts.


----------



## TransportJockey (Sep 26, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> It really sucks that they won't work around my school schedule for orientation.



Just curious why you think they should? I've never seen a single EMS agency do that... and why should they? There's always more EMTs out there wanting a job


----------



## logicalharm (Sep 27, 2012)

socalemt123 said:


> Yeah I think they only take 20-25 people per orientation. The orientations are for all divisions (Rancho, Redlands, VV, Hemet, Palm Springs, Riverside). They won't work around other jobs or school schedules during orientation which sucks for some people who have second jobs or are in medic school. Many people had to wait after orientation to even get assigned an FTO because they don't have enough FTO's for the amount of people they've hired. While waiting for orientation, my only advice would be to learn the area you'll be working in, major cross streets, all hospitals and what they specialize in. I went and bought a mapbook for san bernardino/riverside counties (Barnes & Noble) and that really helped me pass the mapping test you have to get an 80% on before they'll give you ALS shifts.



thank you so much.  do the orientation days usually last until 5 or do they sometimes let you out early?  stupid question:  what's FTO?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2012)

logicalharm said:


> thank you so much.  do the orientation days usually last until 5 or do they sometimes let you out early?  stupid question:  what's FTO?



No you usually do not get out early. And FTO means Field Training Officer (a vet of the company will show you how to work as an EMT/Medic)


----------



## socalemt123 (Sep 27, 2012)

It all depends on what division you are going to and if you are a medic or emt. We didn't stay the entire time every single day but it all depends on who is teaching that day.The EVOC driving training days were very long. Just hope the day you are at the track, it's not 110 degrees. They had us laying on the ground putting on tire chains in that heat. Like someone else said, they don't care about any other jobs or school schedule you have during orientation because there's 50 other people who would love your spot in orientation. Many people had to request time off work from there other jobs and from professors. HR should give you enough time to plan. 

FTO is "Field Training Officer": It's the person you are assigned to during your field training.


----------



## logicalharm (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks, guys


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Sep 27, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Just curious why you think they should? I've never seen a single EMS agency do that... and why should they? There's always more EMTs out there wanting a job



I figured since the school I go to is owned and operated by AMR/EMSC there would be exceptions, but alas, same as everyone else. No complaints, just thought it would be a different process.


----------



## logicalharm (Sep 27, 2012)

So, I was digging around past threads and someone said something like you pick your FTO (maybe I misread).  Anyways, do any of you know the FTO schedule assignment process for Victorville?  Sorry for all the questions.  I'm on the waiting list and would hate to have to drop my 1 evening class.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2012)

logicalharm said:


> So, I was digging around past threads and someone said something like you pick your FTO (maybe I misread).  Anyways, do any of you know the FTO schedule assignment process for Victorville?  Sorry for all the questions.  I'm on the waiting list and would hate to have to drop my 1 evening class.



At least for my area we did not get to pick our FTO or our shifts for the FTO training.


----------



## logicalharm (Sep 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> At least for my area we did not get to pick our FTO or our shifts for the FTO training.



were yours daytime, nighttime, random?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 27, 2012)

logicalharm said:


> were yours daytime, nighttime, random?



12 hour days.


----------



## SubiEmt (Sep 28, 2012)

Took amr's test yesterday at the irwindale operation. Passed it and waiting for an interview.


----------

